# Winter squirrel hunting techniques



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Hoping to head out in the next few weeks for a squirrel hunt. We don't have a squirrel dog, and I don't think it's worth me bringing my bird dog, so we'll be dogless. 

Just wondering if there are any tips for winter squirrel hunting. Specifically, what times are good during what types of weather. I notice, generally, there are times during the winter where there is not a squirrel in sight, and other times where they all appear to be out and about. 

Thanks!


----------



## Huntahalic (Feb 9, 2010)

On my property if the sun is up the squirrels are everywhere. I really need to go sit with a 22 and do some thinning. 20 acres of oaks with a thousand fox squirrels.


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

I went out Saturday from 8-11. The weather was perfect and never saw a single squirrel. I mat have just picked the wrong spot that day, because I never even saw any squirrels ttacks.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Do you guys like to post up and wait quietly, sort of spot and stalk, or just walk through the woods normally?


----------



## Woodsman27 (Jan 20, 2013)

Lamarsh said:


> Do you guys like to post up and wait quietly, sort of spot and stalk, or just walk through the woods normally?


I do both.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Lamarsh said:


> Do you guys like to post up and wait quietly, sort of spot and stalk, or just walk through the woods normally?


Both as well...

I have a tripod chair I sling across my back and sit in one place for no more than an hour. After that, I move to my next good spot. If nothing happens I may do one more hour at a third spot and then walk. I have a good ten places or so within a few miles and it usually works for one or two squirrels. That's all I'm keeping anyway so it works for me.

I usually just hunt them between noon and dark.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I usually bring my 22. And set in the hardwoods for about a hour hit my squirrel call a couple times. If I don't see any squirrels move 75yds or so and repeat. I like to use subsonic 22's as they are real quiet and don't seem to scare the squirrels as much.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sturty7 (Aug 25, 2016)

I've had fair success during early afternoons when the sun is out. Hunting about 15 acres of oaks with down corn on the south and west sides. Personally I've never had much action in the early mornings or late evenings

Sent from my SM-G925V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Sunny days are best for me in the winter. Morning i sit for a bit near nesting trees or large mature oaks and wait them out til i cant sit still anymore due to the cold. Most action for me is in the trees in the morning and on the ground in the afternoon. Walking slow circles in the woodlots seems to work. Accurate .22 for the most part. Shotgun with modified choke and #6's otherwise.


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Now that we have a little snow on the ground, a sunny day by any kind of nut producing tree will probably be the ticket. Where I go, there's one spot with some good producing oaks and another spot with one lone hickory tree that the squirrels seem to love.

I prefer to pick a spot and wait. I see more squirrels sitting and waiting at a spot for a half an hour then stalking. But if I don't see anything after a half hour or so, I move on to the next spot.


----------



## The Hunt for Dinner (Jan 17, 2019)

Late season squirrel hunting can be tough and tricky. I've noticed that setting up a ground blind in an area where you see a good amount of squirrel sign/nests and waiting them out works best for me. I take a heater so I don't get cold and sit from just before sun up until I feel it's not productive anymore. Or from a few hrs before sun set until dark. I still do the walk and stalk but it never seems to work out as good as waiting on them to start moving.


----------

